# Starting a planted aquarium



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Starting a planted aquarium can be difficult in the start and the hardest thing to do can be finding plants if you're looking at local stores to get you started. Not to mention it seems a lot are getting non-aquatic plants in the mix (me included) and just adding to the frustration.

If you haven't shopped on ebay for plants yet, I encourage you to do so. Look at the feedback on the sellers before you buy to make sure they are delivering good products. The best thing about ebay is they usually only charge around $6 to ship to you. Some of your larger plant websites will charge 4-5 times that....so, it could save you quite a bit of money and buying groups of plants will save a lot of time searching local stores and being forced to deal with a limited selection.

Here is a pretty good deal:

BEAUTIFUL Live 80+ Plant Assortment, 12 Aquatic Species | eBay

These seem to be fairly easy for light and substrate requirements.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

tell me about it, i have had the same problem i even ordered a big group for a place in AZ and they looked really bad, only lasted about 2 months and pulled out and put in garbage, only place around here is petco, and there not the greatest but the next group is comming from ebay, hope you have better luck as well Ben, and again thanks for all your help you have given me so far 
Rob


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

The place in AZ is horrible!!!
I guess I won't mention the name but there is another forum that I find as Awsome as this one. But they are dedicated to plants. They have great people, and a great swap forum. GREAT deals, NICE plants.
I got berated for posting about the bad service, they do not allow vendor reviews. (understandable)
Where this forum seems to have a primary fish focus, the other is plants.
There are a couple of other great and reputable plant vendors. But I prefer buying from other enthusists like myself.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, buying from others on here or other forums can be a good way to go also. I guess I forgot to mention that.


----------

